# مواصفات المنتجات البتروليه الثقيله



## طارق حنفي (22 سبتمبر 2008)

​​​بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​سمنار​مواصفات المنتجات البتروليه الثقيله​​​مقدمه:-
بعد ازالة الملوحه من النفط الخام يتم تسخينه عن طريق المبادلات الحراريه لتوجيهه الي وحده القطير الجوي لفصل النفط الخام الي ثلاثه منتجات:-
1- خفيفه:-

وتشمل:-
 غاز الوقود ,كيروسين  ,LPG 
ويتم سحبها من اعلي برج التفطير الجوي
2- متوسطه:-

وقود الديزل ,الجازولين والنافثا
ويتم سحبها من وسط برج التقطير الجوي
3- ثقيله:-
تنتج من قاع برج التقطير الجوي ومدي غليانها يذيد عن 600 ºف 
وتشمل:-
زيت الوقود fuel oil 
فحم الكوك
ويتم سحبها من قاع برج التقطير الخ

زيت الوقود Fuel Oil 

ويمثل النسبه العاليه من نواتج برج التقطير الجوي وله العديد من الاستخدمات حيث يستخدم في:-
1- كوقود للافران وذلك لان القيمه الحراريه له مرتفعه
2- يدخل في وحد القطير الفراغي لانتاج منتجات خفيفه منه
3- يستخدم في انتاج الخامات الرئيسيه لزيوت التزيت (زيت الغار,المقطرات الشمعيه)
ومن اهم الموصفات التي يتم قياسها هي:-
1- الكثافه.
2- اللزوجه الكينامتكيه
3- نقطة الانسكاب.
4- نقطة الاشتعال.
5- نسبةالكبريت.
6- الرواسب.
7- نسبة المياه.
8- الاحماض.








Ministry of energy &Mining​Sudanese Petroleum Corporation​General Diracterorate of Down Stream Operation​Quality Control Department​​Table 5 Detail Required for Fuel Oil 180 cSt

*properties*
*Specification*
*Test methods*
Density (15C°), Kg/m³
Max 990
ASTM D1298
Kinematic Viscosity (15 Cº),mm²/s
Max 180
ASTM D445
Pour Point C°
Max 21
ASTM D97
Flash point Cº PMcc
Min 62
ASTM D93
Sulphur, % mass
Max 3.0
ASTM D1550
Heat of Combustion mj /kg
Max 41.9
ASTM D240
Sediment, %m
Max 0.15
ASTM D473
Water, V%
Max 0.75
ASTM D95
Strong Acid Number mg KOH/g
Nil
ASTM D974​ 

الديـــزل Diesel :- مدي مابين 

توجد أنواع مختلفة من وقود الديزيل يتراوح مدي غليانها مابين 350 -650 فº وقدتنتج هذه الانواع من الناتجة من وحدات التقطير الجوي والفراغي وكذلك من خلط كميات من النافثا والكيروسين والزيوت الدواره الخفيفه الناتجه من عمليات التكسير ويراعي عند انتاج زيوت الديزيل المختلفه ان تتمتع بخواص محدده مثل:-
1- خاصية الاشتعال.
2- خاصية اللزوجه.
3- نقطة السحاب.
4- دليل الديزيل
ويعرف حسب العلاقه التاليه
Diesel Index = Aº P I. aniline Point (Fº)​​

100​​وتعرف نقطة الانلين بانها اقل درجةحرارةيحدث عندها اختلاط كامل بين عينة من الديزيل او الوقود مع كمية مساويه لها من الانلين C6H5NH2 وترتفع هذه الدرجه بارتفاع نسبة البرافينات في الوقود اما المواد الاروماتيه فدليل الديزيل لها منخفض 
والنافثينيات ذات دليل متوسط ,ويتراوح دليل الديزيل للانواع المختلفه من وقود الديزيل مابين (26-72فº).

​​​​​​​​​​​​Ministry of energy &Mining​Sudanese Petroleum Corporation​General Diracterorate of Down Stream Operation​Quality Control Department​​Table 4 Detail Required for Diesel

*properties*
*Specification*
*Test methods*
Flash Point, Cº
Min 57
ASTM D93
Distillation


50 % recovered ,Cº
Max 300

90 % recovered ,Cº
Max 355

95 % recovered ,Cº
Max 365

Kinematic Viscosity (20Cº),mm²/s
2.2---8.8​​Ash,% mass
Max 0.01​​Sulphur *******,% mass
Max 0.003​​Copper strip Corrosion Rating
Max No. 1​​Cetane Number,(calculate)
Min 56​​Cloud Point, Cº
Max 12​​10 %Distillation Carbon Residue
Max 0.3​​Colour
Max 3.0​​Water, %mass
M5ax 0.0​​Density (15 Cº)Kg/M³​​

​


----------



## البلاتين (23 سبتمبر 2008)

رائع السمنار
نرجو من كريم حضرتك ترتيبه وتنسيقه شكل افضل عبر برنامج البوور بوينت ورفعه لنا هنا بشكل مرفقات

وشكرا جزيلا لك ..


----------



## كيمكو نت (23 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرااااااااا


----------



## mnci (23 سبتمبر 2008)

صديقى ياليتك تنسق الموضوع وجزاك الله خير
وهذه هدية وجدنها على carsnology للابحاث
اضغط
.
An Approach to Heavy Oil and Bitumen Upgrading


----------



## eng85603 (24 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا لكم عن جد هذة معلومات قيمة ومهمة


----------



## ساره نجدت (12 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم لدي سؤال (ماهي مواصفات زيوت التزييت؟)


----------



## م باسل وردان (12 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور
الله يعطيك العافية
بس الموضوع بحاجة الى الاستزادة والتفصيل اكتر
والمعلومات رائعة
بس بخلان علينا
بارك الله فيك
واذا كملت رح ادخل معك ونكتب موضوع متكامل
لكن بما انك صاحب الموضوع نحتاج الخطوط العرضة منك


----------



## sunrise86 (10 أبريل 2014)

thanks


----------

